# C'est quoi votre sport ?



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que l'image de "l'informaticien" est plutot celle du gars obèse, des boutons, cheveux gras, bigleux... Vous voyez le cliché quoi .
Pour battre cela en brèche je vous propose de crier haut et fort qu'il n'en n'est plus rien, que maintenant les informaticiens sont aussi de superbes athlètes lettrés et très intelligents .
Et puis bon c'est une discussion comme une autre .
Pour ce qui me concerne c'est le rugby :casse: (sud oblige ...) Tombé dedans tout petit je continue d'adorer ça.
Aller c'est à vous ...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'image de "l'informaticien" est plutot celle du gars obèse, des boutons, cheveux gras, bigleux... Vous voyez le cliché quoi .
> (...)
> Aller c'est à vous ...




C'est une bonne description, ça me correspond bien...  :rateau:


----------



## tautaz (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi c'est plongée, sous terre, sur épaves ou des fois a moins de 20M 
Et après muscu au boulot, course à pied au boulot et piscine aussi au boulot, par contre j'ai pas le wifi pour connecter mon Ib12 au boulot


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

en chambre


----------



## kaviar (8 Décembre 2005)

Je vais attaquer ma troisième années de chaise longue, il paraît que c'est la plus dure !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Décembre 2005)

Je fais aussi de la plongée ,mais uniquement sous literies lors de mon sport favoris qui se pratique en chambre. Je n'ai pas de boutons et les cheveux gras non plus et je ne connais rien en informatique.
Par contre le sport terrasse avec un Gin Coca, je connais.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

Babyfoot... mais en ce moment je joue remplaçant, je me suis tordu le pouce en ouvrant une boîte de pâté.

_Edit : Le pâté c'était du Hénaff._


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'image de "l'informaticien" est plutot celle du gars obèse, des boutons, cheveux gras, bigleux... Vous voyez le cliché quoi .


T'as oublié "nase"


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Oui, ça aussi.


----------



## kaviar (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié "nase"


Et "obtu"


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en chambre



On s'en doutait!!!!!  

Moi c de la musculation, et un peu de vélo. Quelques randos et courses d'orientation dans nos montagnes... :love: 
Parfois Piscine...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2005)

Mois c'est les bars paralèlles.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié "nase"



EEEEEEEET le plus important : les chaussettes de tennis dans des gros mocassins usés.

Par ailleurs après une petite recherche sur google-images avec "informaticien", je confirme ce qui a été dit : échantillon :
















Si ça c'est pas des preuves !!!!   :mouais:


----------



## duracel (8 Décembre 2005)

Je suis descendeur de canettes, niveau 5.
Je prépare le 6.


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2005)

Lancer du javelot, curling, dutch-tennis, tchoukball, jorkyball et water petanque sont autant de sports que je ne pratiquerai jamais.
Le sport c'est la mort.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien les fléchettes aussi.


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis descendeur de canettes, niveau 5.
> Je prépare le 6.


 
Tu vas voir le plus dur c'est de passer du 9 au 10, après ça va tout seul:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'image de "l'informaticien" est plutot celle du gars obèse, des boutons, cheveux gras, bigleux... Vous voyez le cliché quoi .
> Pour battre cela en brèche je vous propose de crier haut et fort qu'il n'en n'est plus rien, que maintenant les informaticiens sont aussi de superbes athlètes lettrés et très intelligents ...


Sur Mac on est bien plus sportif que sur PC.
La preuve, certains portent un survet' dès le petit dej':


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les fléchettes aussi.



je prefere les osselets.
plus viril.


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

tautaz a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est plongée, sous terre, sur épaves ou des fois a moins de 20M
> Et après muscu au boulot, course à pied au boulot et piscine aussi au boulot, par contre j'ai pas le wifi pour connecter mon Ib12 au boulot


 
He ben il est sympa ton boulot 
Pour la plongée je pratique aussi, où es tu allé la dernière fois et quels sont tes spots favoris ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> EEEEEEEET le plus important : les chaussettes de tennis dans des gros mocassins usés.
> 
> Par ailleurs après une petite recherche sur google-images avec "informaticien", je confirme ce qui a été dit : échantillon :
> 
> ...




*MAIS C'EST BILL GATES JEUNE ! *


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Le sport, c'est une très mauvaise idée : ça fait grossir quand on arrête !            *-Michèle Bernier-*
Donc sans moi


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *MAIS C'EST BILL GATES JEUNE ! *


 
Heu non, non, c'est bien bill et la photo date d'hier


----------



## mog (8 Décembre 2005)

Voila encore un critère: blanc comme une aspégique !


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le sport, c'est une très mauvaise idée : ça fait grossir quand on arrête ! *-Michèle Bernier-*
> Donc sans moi


 
Qui te demande d'arreter !!! 
Et heu Michele Bernier elle a du arreter tôt


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Parfois Piscine...



laquelle ??


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> laquelle ??



Surtout celle de Cham, même si Courbertin est + proche de chez moi!! 
Mais j'vais aux deux selon la personne avec qui j'y vais!  (je n'y vais jamais seule)


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout celle de Cham, même si Courbertin est + proche de chez moi!!
> Mais j'vais aux deux selon la personne avec qui j'y vais!  (je n'y vais jamais seule)


 
Ben moi j'y vais seul... Meme pas peur ! Avec des bons brassards et ma bouée je n'ai aucun pb


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

la cap pour ça et la piscine ici


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout celle de Cham, même si Courbertin est + proche de chez moi!!



on est voisins alors !!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Voila encore un critère: blanc comme une aspégique !


Chez moi on dit une merde de laitier...


----------



## joubichou (8 Décembre 2005)

Voila mon sport favori,sinon a part ça ya l'apéro.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> on est voisins alors !!!!



Peut être mais j'suis pas sûre...  
 




			
				guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'y vais seul... Meme pas peur ! Avec des bons brassards et ma bouée je n'ai aucun pb



C pas à cause de ça que je ne veux pas y aller seule....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon sport favori,sinon a part ça ya l'apéro.


C'est déjà la deuxième photo sur un tronc.... ce type est fou!
Tu gardes ta tronçonneuse en voiture ?


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais j'suis pas sûre...



je mets une croix sur ma fenêtre .... lol


----------



## joubichou (8 Décembre 2005)

Je la garde même au lit des fois


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je mets une croix sur ma fenêtre .... lol



Bin non pas une croix un Pomme...Apple !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bin non pas une croix un Pomme...Apple !!!



ok et une sur mes palmes ...


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon sport favori,sinon a part ça ya l'apéro.


 
Heu couper des arbres c'est un sport ça


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

C pas à cause de ça que je ne veux pas y aller seule.... [/quote]

Ho l'est mignone la petite et timide avec ça et c'est quoi ton nom, et ou qu'ils sont tes parents ??? Alors qu'est-ce que tu vas nous chanter ???


----------



## joubichou (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Heu couper des arbres c'est un sport ça


C'est un mélange de boulot et de sport,c'est pas désagréable,sauf en hiver


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> C pas à cause de ça que je ne veux pas y aller seule....


 
Ho l'est mignone la petite et timide avec ça et c'est quoi ton nom, et ou qu'ils sont tes parents ??? Alors qu'est-ce que tu vas nous chanter ??? [/QUOTE]

n'importe quoi!!!  

Nan s'implement c + sympa d'y aller à +ieurs...!!!! 
+ on est de fous + on rit.... comme on dit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi!!!
> 
> Nan s'implement c + sympa d'y aller à +ieurs...!!!!
> + on est de fous + on rit.... comme on dit


Mais si tu ris en nageant, tu bois la tasse...


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu ris en nageant, tu bois la tasse...



Et après hop bouche à bouche obligé, j'ai compris pourquoi elle n'y va pas seule la coquine  Bon plan, c'est pas bete je n'y avais pas pensé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Et après hop bouche à bouche obligé, j'ai compris pourquoi elle n'y va pas seule la coquine  Bon plan, c'est pas bete je n'y avais pas pensé


Sauf si elle y va vraiment avec des fous...
C'est l'histoire du fou qui repeint sa piscine lui dit l'un, et hop ! Elle boit la tasse ! (parce que l'histoire, même si elle la connait, elle est super drôle)

Bon, sinon, moi aussi je vais à la piscine, épisodiquement, rarement tout seul mais ça m'arrive.

Je n'ai encore noyé personne parce que quand j'essaye de raconter mon histoire de fou en nageant, ça fait "blob blob blob" et personne ne la comprend...

Mais je ne désespère pas.


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Voila mon sport favori,sinon a part ça ya l'apéro.


 
Ne ratez pas la photo jointe au message :

Enfin une photo de golf en train de modérer à la tronçonneuse. 

À toi pour les restes, Finn


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Et après hop bouche à bouche obligé, j'ai compris pourquoi elle n'y va pas seule la coquine  Bon plan, c'est pas bete je n'y avais pas pensé


Oula... c'est le brâme nioubique aujourd'hui ? Ça se reproduit en hiver on dirait ? 

en tout cas, si tu voulais être discret...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Moi mon grand sport c'est la marche à pied.
Chose curieuse et rare de nos jours, pour aller chercher ma baguette quotidienne je ne prends pas de voiture. Je ne roule pas sur les rues piétonnes et quand je vais voir quelqu'un qui habite au premier étage je ne prends pas l'ascenseur. Curieux, non ?

Sinon effectivement la description du début me convient assez...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sinon effectivement la description du début me convient assez...



é marcha lou bicou?


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Heu couper des arbres c'est un sport ça




Chacun sait que l'homme descend de l'arbre.....y'en a d'ceux qui y remontent.
Même les poils qui repoussent.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Je la garde même au lit des fois



C'est une Husqvarna ou une Stihl ?


----------



## tedy (8 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis descendeur de canettes, niveau 5.
> Je prépare le 6.



Niveau 6 atteint  en même temps c'est facile j'sui en stage intensif en irlande  
Je sais pas si je vais arriver jusqu'au niveau 7 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Sinon j'aime bien me faire du muscle en salle... C'est toujours des nutriments que ma graisse aura en moins, sans illusion sur les résultats.
Je m'éclate au soulevé de terre, squat et développé couché.


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2005)

Moi, en sport, j'aime la techno







la poudreuse à gogo​ 





et les bêtes à deux dos.







Mais je suis pas informaticien, non plus. ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

*Je suis un être décadent*
et profondément subversif.

Je n'entretiens mon corps qu'à grands coups de graisses et alcools divers.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi le sport ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sport ?




*sachez jeune caneton effronté*
que la pratique sportive contribue à l'entretien de son corps.

D'où le rapport.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *sachez jeune caneton effronté*
> que la pratique sportive contribue à l'entretien de son corps.
> 
> D'où le rapport.



Effronté moi ? Portnawak !


----------



## molgow (9 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'image de "l'informaticien" est plutot celle du gars obèse, des boutons, cheveux gras, bigleux... Vous voyez le cliché quoi .
> Pour battre cela en brèche je vous propose de crier haut et fort qu'il n'en n'est plus rien, que maintenant les informaticiens sont aussi de superbes athlètes lettrés et très intelligents .
> Et puis bon c'est une discussion comme une autre .



Euh... non rien  J'ai pas le temps, j'ai une journée de 12h de boulot qui m'attend :rateau:

PS: au fait, c'est quoi un "informaticien" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> PS: au fait, c'est quoi un "informaticien" ?


----------



## guizmo47 (9 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 6 atteint  en même temps c'est facile j'sui en stage intensif en irlande
> Je sais pas si je vais arriver jusqu'au niveau 7 :rateau:


 
Alors là attention !!! Si tu es en Irlande le point compte double !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> que maintenant les informaticiens sont aussi de superbes athlètes lettrés et très intelligents .



... Tu oublies aussi : Grand, blond aux yeux bleus, avec un profil Aryen obstinément tourné vers un avenir radieu... Un peu comme dans ces tableaux pour homos refoulés qui étaient tant à la mode , il y a une soixantaine d'années...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en sport, j'aime la techno


Minimale alors, flemmard va.


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Minimale alors, flemmard va.



Sur l'illustration, c'est de la minimale, c'est sûr. Mais j'aurais pu mettre Laurent Garnier. Ou Ellen Allien. Ou Carl Craig. Ou même Rolando, tiens, rien que pour te faire ch....


----------



## jphg (9 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sur Mac on est bien plus sportif que sur PC.
> La preuve, certains portent un survet' dès le petit dej'



oh, mais qu'il est mignon ! et une photo dans un joli cadre aux coins arrondis...


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## guizmo47 (9 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


 

Laisse moi deviner  
Horseball et water horse polo ???...


----------



## duracel (9 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 6 atteint  en même temps c'est facile j'sui en stage intensif en irlande
> Je sais pas si je vais arriver jusqu'au niveau 7 :rateau:



Wouah, je te félicite. Tu vas bientôt pouvoir présenter le monitorat.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

J'ai oublié le café-clope le matin


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié le café-clope le matin



Le café-clope n'est pas exactement un sport. C'est un exercice de préparation à une véritable discipline sportive, la déféquation matutinale.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu trolles trop vite, t'aurais pu laisser cette perche molle à un autre salopiot


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

tiens, pour moi, c'est tir a l'arc...
et rien moins qu'avec l'ex-Numero 1 mondial....


hop
,
hop
et 
re-hop...


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Décembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner
> Horseball et water horse polo ???...




pour la première c'est bien du horse ball, la seconde pas la peine de chercher si compliquer c'est juste du cross (une des trois épreuve du concours complet)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

effectivement, on me signale que j'oublie le 4 a la suite.......


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Oui, bon, le sport, vaste sujet : j'aurais peur de m'y perdre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

"Tu devrais faire du sport"... La panacée des pingouins...


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

Twirling baton et curling...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en sport, j'aime la techno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai qu'un bon set d'une heure, ça vaut un footing de 30 minutes....


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en sport, j'aime la techno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'sest une photo du live de Garnier à cause duquel j'ai accouché????


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



tu fais du complet ?


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu fais du complet ?




un peu quand j'ai le temps.... mais comme mon boulot me prends quasiment tous les week end c'est pas facile, mais sinon mon patron essaie de s'organiser pour qu'on puisse sortir, ma collègue et moi, dès le printemps :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

tu fais du complet sur ta collègue????


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'sest une photo du live de Garnier à cause duquel j'ai accouché????



Nan. Rien qu'en suivant la discussion avec SM, t'aurais pu savoir que c'était pas Lolo. Et même, en cliquant sur la photo pour l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre (c'est possible, il parait, ave un quad...  ), tu aurais pu voir que c'est une photo d'un type qu'on a raté hier soir, et que de nombreux parisiens ne rateront pas ce soir s'ils vont au studio 287.

Richie, l'homme de plastique ! :love: :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu fais du complet sur ta collègue????



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

meuh non! j'aurais aucune chance de gagner comme ça moi !!


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Rien qu'en suivant la discussion avec SM, t'aurais pu savoir que c'était pas Lolo. Et même, en cliquant sur la photo pour l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre (c'est possible, il parait, ave un quad...  ), tu aurais pu voir que c'est une photo d'un type qu'on a raté hier soir, et que de nombreux parisiens ne rateront pas ce soir s'ils vont au studio 287.
> 
> Richie, l'homme de plastique ! :love: :love:



AAAhhhhh, d'accord, aka plastikman, d'accord.... scuse, je lis un peu vite parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'ai le temps d'aller manger un _kig a farzh_ au pays, j'aime bien aller faire de çà (principalement du 16)


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

tu as bien raison, pareil...

Une fois, il y a bien longtemps, quand j'étais jeune, j'ai tenté de passer un "killer loop" avec un 16, et je peux vous dire que le proprio n'a pas du tout aimé mes envies de Fun avec son matériel...   

c'était le bon temps, l'insouciance, tout ça...    

PS : ça passe pas à deux au trapèze...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

C'est sûr il a pas du aimer, surtout que c'est quand même pas donné ce matos... Dans des conditions d'utilisations moins extrêmes, c'est quand même chiant à faire virer (le foc fait le boulot, d'où bcp d'erreurs au début car on le borde trop vite), par contre çà empanne au poil.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

dans le même temps, il était pas obligé de me le préter... mais c'est vrai que ça vire assez mal, d'où des envies de radicalité parfois....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un bon set d'une heure, ça vaut un footing de 30 minutes....




*Je connais autre chose*
qui vaut un bon footing de 30 minutes...

Mais la charte m'interdit de vous faire un dessin...







 :hein:


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2005)

Je pratique activement la gynécologie militaire, comme sport principal.
Sinon j'aime bien faire des compétitions de sous.marin de montagne en compagnie de copain le Yaourt nature..


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je connais autre chose*
> qui vaut un bon footing de 30 minutes...
> 
> Mais la charte m'interdit de vous faire un dessin...
> :hein:



Un lien peut-être ? une vidéo alors ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

ce qui me fait marrer c'est le site
google c'est terrible 

30 ans et +


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait marrer c'est le site
> google c'est terrible



:love:   Mouiiii... la modération aussi ça peut être terrible tu sais...  
_Ah du temps du Cercle... non rien_


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :love:   Mouiiii... la modération aussi ça peut être terrible tu sais...
> _Ah du temps du Cercle... non rien_


j'ai trouvé un nouvel avatar pour supermoquette puisqu'il ne veut plus montrer le sien
http://www.fbls.net/sexy12.gif

tu me diras cela s'arrange en bas de page 
j'aime pas trop les blondes mais bon


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> _Ah du temps du Cercle... non rien_



Au temps du Cercle personne n'aurait linké un site aussi laid. 



[Edit] meme pas Roberto c'est pour dire! [/Edit]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dans le même temps, il était pas obligé de me le préter... mais c'est vrai que ça vire assez mal, d'où des envies de radicalité parfois....


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

Effacé


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au temps du Cercle personne n'aurait linké un site aussi laid.
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit] meme pas Roberto c'est pour dire! [/Edit]


 http://www.fbls.net/charmes.htm
c'est encore mieux

ca c'est vraiment du sport 
putain je pensais pas dénicher un truc pareil avec google image

c'est de pire en pire

ha c'est un collector ce site


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> viré le lien... tu m'en veux pas ?
> c'est encore mieux



je suis pas modo mais tu m'a l'air bien parti pour prendre des vacances toi...


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

t'inquietes je n'ettoie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Je confirme...
En plus il y a des gens pour qui ça me fait particulièrement plaisir de le faire. Une faible contrepartie vous me direz, face au travail que ça m'occasionne. Mais que voulez-vous, il ne faut pas bouder les petits plaisirs 

Allez. Je prends mon temps, et zou 

:love: J'aime ce job !!


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme...
> En plus il y a des gens pour qui ça me fait particulièrement plaisir de le faire. Une faible contrepartie vous me direz, face au travail que ça m'occasionne. Mais que voulez-vous, il ne faut pas bouder les petits plaisirs
> 
> Allez. Je prends mon temps, et zou
> ...


pt'ain la NSA sont rapides moins de 5 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> t'inquietes je n'ettoie


Toi je sais pas si tu nettoies. Moi c'est sûr. Bonnes vacances.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi je sais pas si tu nettoies. Moi c'est sûr. Bonnes vacances.




Il en prend pour combien??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

7. J'ai pas eu le temps de lui coller un mp avant, donc j'ai revu à la baisse.

Par contre, ça devrait être suffisant pour marquer mon territoire


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

Oui en effet.


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au temps du Cercle personne n'aurait linké un site aussi laid.
> 
> [Edit] meme pas Roberto c'est pour dire! [/Edit]



Mouarf !  Enfin pour Roberto je serai pas aussi sûr que toi...  Bah comme l'a dit Tatouille avant de partir faire la sieste zen c'est surtout l'intérêt "collector" du site qui était sympa. Le plus rigolo c'est que la page d'accueil part dans tous les sens : ligue des droits de l'homme, librairie ancienne, francophonie, modèles juridiques, ésotérisme et même "nature et environnement" !!!   Le tout dans une belle mise en page bleu sur mauve avec gifs clignotants et petits drapeaux, c'est pas en Times New Roman mais ça pourrait presque, on se croirait en 1994  :love: .
Si les modos seraient d'accord je mettrais bien le lien vers cette page d'accueil (qui elle, est charte-compatible...) ??   :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Bah... en soi ça ne serait pas un lien direct vers un truc hors-charte. Mais j'ai pas envie de faire deux poids deux mesures. Le sujet étant à l'origine d'un ban temporaire, ce qui, chez moi, est tout sauf anodin. J'aimerais autant pas, et je suis sûr que tu comprends 
Peut-être que par mp, les gens intéressés seraient tout aussi satisfaits ? 

J'aimerais également qu'on reprenne le cours du post :quel sport pratiquez-vous ?


----------



## Le_Belge (9 Décembre 2005)

Pour répondre à la question du sujet, je fais du judo


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai pas envie de faire deux poids deux mesures. Le sujet étant à l'origine d'un ban temporaire, ce qui, chez moi, est tout sauf anodin. J'aimerais autant pas, et je suis sûr que tu comprends
> Peut-être que par mp, les gens intéressés seraient tout aussi satisfaits ?



Yep c'est clair, no souci.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais également qu'on reprenne le cours du post :quel sport pratiquez-vous ?



Ah oui alors voilà :










(C'est du Google-Images hein, c'est pô moi sur les images...  )


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais également qu'on reprenne le cours du post :quel sport pratiquez-vous ?


Demain, je fais télé.
Descente hommes sur la OK.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>



'tain dire que je t'ai serré la main plein de fois (et meme fait la bise mais pas plus hein!).
Si j'avais su que je risquais de valser a l'autre bout de la piece je t'aurais peut etre fait juste un petit  (sans parler de tous ces poils de chat sur ton pull)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Demain, je fais télé.
> Descente hommes sur la OK.



Demain je rentre 2 stères de bois. 
Celui qui dit que c'est pas du sport y vient le faire a ma place pendant que je m'enfile des bieres. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demain je rentre 2 stères de bois.
> Celui qui dit que c'est pas du sport y vient le faire a ma place pendant que je m'enfile des bieres. :love:



En rentrant les 2 stères, faire attention à ne pas se faire doubler à la corde...


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain dire que je t'ai serré la main plein de fois (et meme fait la bise mais pas plus hein!).
> Si j'avais su que je risquais de valser a l'autre bout de la piece je t'aurais peut etre fait juste un petit  (sans parler de tous ces poils de chat sur ton pull)



Tombe le futal.
:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal.
> :hein:




Je suis allergique, ca risque d'éternuer. Tu prend le risque?


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2005)

Essayez pas de me traumatiser avec vos travaux d'Hercule : vous n'y arriverez pas !  

Un de ces jours, je regonflerai bien le vélo  Sinon, à part marcher un peu   

Ceci dit, j'ai quand même, dans ma jeunesse, accompli de grandes oeuvres : j'ai fait le Marvejols-Mende  Bon, y a pas grand-monde qui doit connaître mais ça vaut bien rentrer 2 stères de bois, jp  La seule différence, c'est que tu as chaud seulement pendant, pas après.


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demain je rentre 2 stères de bois.
> Celui qui dit que c'est pas du sport y vient le faire a ma place pendant que je m'enfile des bieres. :love:



Enfin, maintenant on en est sûr, jpmiss se dope aux stéroïdes


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2005)

du quoi ! 

faut être fou pour faire ça!

non non le seul sport éfficasse s'est la sieste.


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demain je rentre 2 stères de bois.
> Celui qui dit que c'est pas du sport y vient le faire a ma place pendant que je m'enfile des bieres. :love:


et plie bien les jambes si tu veux pas te retrouver avec alain bagot,mouarf!


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

déblocage 


Sinon moi Judo, pis les sports que je fais en ce moment en classe sont sympa : escalade et rugby l'an dernier, hockey pour le moment et bientôt rafting.


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en chambre



pareil...


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en chambre




Que en chambre ?  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui jouer à l'extérieur c'est aussi bien qu'à domicile. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui jouer à l'extérieur c'est aussi bien qu'à domicile. :rateau:




Sauf que le publique est là parfois ... et dans toute rencontres le publique peut-être déterminant


----------



## Stargazer (10 Décembre 2005)

Il participe même à ta bonne prestation !


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il participe même à ta bonne prestation !




Pas touche , pas besoin d'aide et surtout pas du publique... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Petite question idiote: Le lever de sourie ça compte??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote: Le lever de sourie ça compte??



non  

... par contre, le lever de zizi est indispensable :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non
> ... par contre, le lever de zizi est indispensable :rateau:




*Un préalable indispensable*
au sport en chambre


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

dormir!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pour moi, c'est tir a l'arc...
> et rien moins qu'avec l'ex-Numero 1 mondial....
> 
> 
> ...




bon, d'ailleurs, j'y vais....
pinaise, z'ont pas idée de se lever si tot ces sportifs.....
pfff....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, d'ailleurs, j'y vais....
> pinaise, z'ont pas idée de se lever si tot ces sportifs.....







*Alors*
 fais grève


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Au fait PurFils, et si le sujet s'était appelé : "Et vous c'est quoi votre _porc_ ?"

Noir de Gascogne, au hasard ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Le noir de Bigorre*
est en tous points remarquable également


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le noir de Bigorre*
> est en tous points remarquable également




*MIAM !*


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

Actuellement un peu de sport en chambre. (pas trop faux pas déconner) + jogging + fitness.
6 ans de boxe anglaise sans combat. (je sais c'est penaud mais je n'étais pas assez rapide pour les "vrais combat" et c'était la condition de mes parents pour accepter de payer l'inscription.   3 entraînement semaines durant les périodes scolaires.)
Moi, tout ce que je voulais, c'était que "mes poings partent tout seul".   

Â folle jeunesse. 

(quelques petits problèmes de poignet me rappelle cette heureuse période de ma vie.  )


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le noir de Bigorre*
> est en tous points remarquable également



parfaitement


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement un peu de sport en chambre. (pas trop faux pas déconner) + jogging + fitness.
> 6 ans de boxe anglaise sans combat. (je sais c'est penaud mais je n'étais pas assez rapide pour les "vrais combat" et c'était la condition de mes parents pour accepter de payer l'inscription.  3 entraînement semaines durant les périodes scolaires.)
> Moi, tout ce que je voulais, c'était que "mes poings partent tout seul".
> 
> ...


 
Euuhmm les problèmes de poignets... c'est dû uniquement aux gants de boxe ???


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

non, à la jeunesse....


----------

